# Circular Saw Guide



## Niki (14 Sep 2007)

Good day

I did not want to put this post and pictures into the "EZ - Festool guides" post that is long enough.

If you are an amateur and cutting only a few plates per year you can use this method...

To see my first Guide and the method I use to position the guide, please look here
view ... highlight=

To see how I made the "Off-set plates" for the Circular saw guide, please look here
view ... highlight=

To see how I made the router "Off-set plate" and how I use it, please look here
view ... highlight=

I use two workmates as a table with pieces of same thickness scraps to hold the Off-cut part.

The Straight edge is the one that the "Wall-to-Wall carpet" guys are using...I found it very straight and bought the 2.5m that cost me here around 12 Pounds, they have also different lengths (from 1m to 4m).

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Long%20Guide/01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Long%20Guide/02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Long%20Guide/03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Long%20Guide/04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Long%20Guide/05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Long%20Guide/06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Long%20Guide/07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Long%20Guide/08.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Long%20Guide/09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Long%20Guide/10.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## TonyW (14 Sep 2007)

Thanks for posting these guides Niki- very useful. I really do like the step by step pictures you post

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## MooreToolsPlease (14 Sep 2007)

Niki, as always another great idea!
How long does it take to setup and make a cut?


----------



## Niki (14 Sep 2007)

Thank you so much Tony and Matt

Matt
The initial set-up takes the time to open the workmates, look for some scraps to put under the plate clamps etc....I would say some 3~5 minutes till the first cut is done.

The second cut and on, will take the time to position the plate... the measuring and sticking the knives, is very short, I would say, seconds (it's just to put the pre-set ruler and stick the knife).

I can not be sure, because of all the "Photo session" but I think that one cut every 1~2 minutes.
Maybe tomorrow, I'll try to time it and I'll have more accurate answer.

One thing is sure; you can get very accurate cuts and repeated cuts because of the "Knives" method.

Regards
niki


----------



## Niki (15 Sep 2007)

Hi Matt

So, I went to the garage, took the car out, and went through all the procedure like in the pics but without the actual cutting of the board.

The preparations, (opening and positioning the workmates, putting the scraps on the workmates, putting the plate and clamping it to the workmates, measuring and sticking the knives, clamping the straight edge to the board, getting the saw ready and connecting the electric and the shop-vac) took me 6 minutes till I could make the first cut.

The preparations for the 2nd cut took less than 2 minutes.

Well, not bad for an old amateur... 

Regards
niki


----------



## Teejay (8 Oct 2013)

I am desperately seeking a straight edge like the one described by Niki. I have spent days looking through google results and it seems to me that there aren't any that are available for £12.00 as described. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## Mike.S (8 Oct 2013)

Sheepdisease

Please note that Niki was in Poland and the post was 6 years ago - so you're unlikely to find anything similar for £12.

I'd suggest you either approach an aluminium fabrication company (for an offcut extrusion) or do a search for 'plastering feather edge'. Latter should yield a few aluminium straight edges that plasterers use to remove excess plaster.

HTH


----------



## Teejay (8 Oct 2013)

Thank you for your reply. Using your advice, I managed to find this: 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-8686 ... roduct_top

Interestingly there is a single review on that product stating that they purchased it with the intention of using it as a guide for a router and it is perfectly straight. So this may well be a good option.


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Oct 2013)

Sheepdisease":2bd3so8q said:


> Thank you for your reply. Using your advice, I managed to find this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-8686 ... roduct_top
> 
> Interestingly there is a single review on that product stating that they purchased it with the intention of using it as a guide for a router and it is perfectly straight. So this may well be a good option.



I had an 1800 one similar to that from wicked years ago that I used for fitting door linings. Trouble with them is they're hollow so if you plan on using clamps you will need to fill the inside with timber or something. That will stop it crushing.

You can get much better edges from ceiling fixing/dry lining suppliers


----------



## Teejay (9 Oct 2013)

chippy1970":3txhlwb9 said:


> Sheepdisease":3txhlwb9 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply. Using your advice, I managed to find this:
> ...



What search term would I look up to see those?


----------

